# Indian Army Small Arms Thread



## beckham

Indian Army Small Arms Thread    

Anything and Everything related to small arms used in Indian Army !!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## beckham

India&#8217;s new Modern Submachine Carbine (MSMC) and 5.56&#215;30mm Ammunition  

**The 5.56mm calibre MSMC will replace the Russian 9mm-calibre carbine currently used by the Indian Army and paramilitary forces. *

**ARDE director Anil M Datar said the company was in process of demonstrating 99.7&#37; reliability for the MSMC, which can fire up to 200m. *

**MSMC Carbine will Replace old STEN and UZI Derivates as a PDW for tank crews and CQB and Officer Weapon.*
















City-based Armaments Research and Development Establishment (ARDE) is giving the final touches to a modern sub-machine carbine (MSMC) for the Indian Army. The final trials for this 5.56 mm calibre MSMC will be conducted in December this year.

A carbine is a lightweight compact automatic gun with a small barrel; unlike a rifle it fires rapidly and is suitable for close quarter combats.

At present, the Indian Army, paramilitary forces, commandos and the police use a Russian origin 9 mm calibre carbine, which is fairly ancient.

&#8220;We are in the process of proving 99.7 per cent reliability for the MSMC. The user will be able to fire up to 200 metres using the MSMC,&#8221; said ARDE director Anil M Datar.

The MSMC programme has its origins in the Indian Small Arms System family, which was started in 1982 in a bid to build an indigenous small arms weapons system for India. By 1987, the ARDE had designed the Rifle, the Light Machine Gun (LMG) and the carbine &#8212; all part of the INSAS family. 

The Army had inducted the INSAS rifle and LMG in 1993; DRDO scientists say it met with a fair amount of success but there were some defects as well, which came to light after the Kargil war.

&#8220;The rifle and the LMG was first put to test during Kargil. After that, based on the battlefield experiences, we developed a new version &#8212; the INSAS 1B1&#8221; said R S Rao, joint director, INSAS, ARDE. 

But it was the INSAS carbine that fell through, right from the start. &#8220;For the carbine, the ammunition was very powerful. It had higher sound, flash, and recoil effect,&#8221; said S V Gade, joint director, INSAS, ARDE. &#8220;With the MSMC, we have now changed the length of the ammunition. It is still a 5.6 mm calibre bullet, but it is slightly shorter in length, thereby eliminating the drawbacks of the earlier carbine.&#8221;

Finally, the INSAS carbine plan was shelved and in 2002, the Army devised a new set of General Staff Qualitative Requirements (GSQR) for the new MSMC, he said.

&#8220;Since 2006, when the first prototype was devised, the MSMC has been put through every possible scenario that the Army could conceive of.&#8221;

The first trial of the prototype was held in 2006, then 2007-end and the last one was in January 2009.

'' 5.56&#215;30mm INSAS ''  






*The firearm chambers a round developed in India called the 5.56&#215;30mm.* This round is sometimes referred to as the *&#8220;5.56&#215;30mm INSAS&#8221;* after the first gun to chambered the round, the INSAS Carbine.





*Low fragmentation results of 5.56x30mm *

INSAS cartridge a round named the 5.56&#215;30mm MARS developed by Colt during the 90&#8217;s as part of their now defunct Mini Assault Rifle project.*The MARS cartridge/rifle was able to achieve similar ballistics as a ultra-short barreled 5.56&#215;45mm NATO rifle ,but with less muzzle flash, noise and weight *. The Indian went with the 5.56&#215;30mm over the 5.56&#215;45mm for these exact same reasons as Colt.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## beckham

INSAS rifle 











Insas mark 2 











Insas Excalibre





Derived from the INSAS weapon systems, the INSAS Excalibur Mark-I is ergonomically designed with a folding butt and can be fitted with 20 and 30-round magazines. It is also fitted with a Picatinny rail for mounting of opto-electronic devices. The INSAS Excalibur variant, to be used by Special forces, has semi-automatic and full automatic fire modes.

MINSAS 5.56 mm personal carbine 






short barrel commando version, 5.56 x 30 mm ammunition, for close quarter battle use.

Indian Modern Submachine Carbine (MSMC)






Insas bullpup

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Spitfighter

Does the IA have barrel mounted grenade launchers? 

M203 grenade launcher - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## beckham

Assault rifles 

** AK-7, clone of the AK-47 *






** INSAS 5.56mmx45 mm Assault Rifle *






** IMI Tavor TAR-21*



** Zittara *






** AK-101*



** AK-103*






** Czech Vz.58 and Vz.58P *






** IMI Galil *

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## beckham

** M-TAR*



** T91 assault rifle*






** M16A2 *






** AK47 and East German MPi-KM MPi-KMS72 7.62mmx39 mm*






** Indian Army para commondo with M-4 or CAR-15 (Colt Commando)*






** FN F2000 and FN P90- In use with SPG *





^^FN P90


^^FN F2000



FN P90 (top) and FN F2000 (bottom)

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## beckham

Spitfighter said:


> Does the IA have barrel mounted grenade launchers?
> 
> M203 grenade launcher - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Off-course we have em !

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## jaunty

nice initiative beckham.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatech

Anyone has any idea if we have any plans to design cornershot rifles (non linear sight) ?

Currently IA has received 500 cornershots from Israel. Chinese ,korean russian and US army also uses them. China currently also uses locally made variants HD-66 and CF-66 

Pakistan Army i think uses the local POF Eye made by Pakistan Ordnance factory. Video below







Israeli Cornershot

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## grey boy 2

My dear Indians friend; Impressive international small arms arsenal


AGS-17 Plamya. 
Milan-2T ATGM 
Nag missile and the Nag missile carrier (NAMICA).[edit] Handguns
FN Browning GP35 9mmx19 mm 
SAF (Small Arms Factory) Pistol 1A 9mmx19 mm, This is more or less a copy of the Canadian Inglis 9 mm 
Glock 17 9mmx19 mm, The Glock 19 along with the 17 is in use with the Special Protection Group (Prime Minister's Security) 
[edit] Sub-machine guns and carbines
Heckler & Koch MP5A3 9mmx19 mm SMG 
Heckler & Koch MP5K 9mmx19 mm SMG 
SAF Carbine 1A 9mmx19 mm, Indian made Sterling L2A1 SMG 
SAF Carbine 2A1 9mmx19 mm, Silenced Carbine 
UZI 9mmx19 mm SMG 
[edit] Assault rifles
AK-7, clone of the AK-47 
INSAS 5.56mmx45 mm Assault Rifle 
Zittara Indian version of the IMI Tavor TAR-21 Israeli Micro-Tavor 
TAVOR TAR-21 5.56mmx45 mm, for special forces currently 3070 have been purchased from Israel [1] 
AK-101 
AK-103 
AK47M1 7.62mmx39 mm, all black Bulgarian AK. Most of these have been imported for police and paramilitary forces 
East German MPi-KM MPi-KMS72 7.62mmx39 mm 
Czech Vz.58 and Vz.58P 7.62mmx39 mm 
IMI Galil 
M16A2 
T91 assault rifle 
M4 
[edit] Grenades
Multi Mode Grenade Shivalik 
[edit] Sniper rifles
Dragunov SVD59 7.62mmx54mmR Sniper Rifle 
Mauser SP66 7.62mmx51 mm Sniper Rifle 
Heckler & Koch MSG-90 7.62mmx51 mm Sniping Rifle. The H&K PSG-1 sniping rifle serves with the NSG anti-terrorist units while small numbers of the Steyr Mannlicher SSG69 serve with the para-military Border Security Force(BSF) 
[edit] Machine guns
MG 1B 7.62mmx51 mm, Indian made Bren- This is currently being retired. 
MG 2A1 7.62mmx51 mm, Indian made MAG 58 
MG 5A 7.62mmx51 mm This is the Indian manufactured Co-axial MAG 58 
MG 6A 7.62mmx51 mm Another Indian version of the MAG58 specifically designed as a tank commanders gun. 
5.56mm INSAS LMG 
FN-Browning M1919 .30Cal, in very limited quantities 
Browning M2 heavy machine gun .50cal, heavy machine gun 
7.62mm M60 machine gun 
5.56mm IMI Negev light machine gun 
12.7mm NSV (machine gun) 
14.5mm KPV heavy machine gun 

Just like to ask a question; Will this cause any maintenance problems?


----------



## ironman

beckham said:


> Off-course we have em !











A low weight , low recoil, long range and accurate Under Barrel Grenade Launcher ideal for use with Rifles 5.56 mm and with Rifles AK-47 type.

The device offers an ideal blend of features and ergonomic comfort to the soldier.

*FEATURES*

1. Can be fitted on Rifles 5.56 mm as well as on Rifles AK-47 type

2. 3-point attachment to Rifle gives rigidity for fitment

3. In-built safety to prevent accidental firing

4. Breech loading enables easy loading and unloading of ammunition

5. Pump action along with conventional extractor makes extraction and ejection for cartridge case easy

6. Location for trigger enables firing for both Rifle and UBGL without change in firing posture

7. Hard anodizing on all aluminium alloy components for wear resistance and for better thermal barrier properties

8. Low recoil ammunition enables shoulder firing

9. Simple and easy operated ladder sight

10. Provision of Beta light source for firing in low light conditions

11. Fires ammunition common with Multi Grenade Launcher

12. Wide choice of ammunition for different roles

13. Available in stand-alone version also

*TECHNICAL INFORMATION*

Calibre: 40 x 46 mm 

Effective Range: 28 to 400 m (approx) 

Loading: Breech Loading 

Barrel Length: 350 mm

Barrel Rifling: 6 grooves RH

Foresight: Post Type

Back sight: Ladder Sight with 100 m steps

Overall length: 450 mm

Weight of Launcher: 1.5 kg

Muzzle velocity: 70 m/s (at 10 m from ME)

Recoil energy: 17Joule

Safety: In built safety for trigger operation and barrel locking

*AMMUNITION*

Type of Grenade : HE, HEDP, RP, SMK, TPT

Length of complete round : 103 mm

Length of projectile : 82 mm

Fuze Arming : 9 to 28 m

Lethal Radius : 5 m 

Mass 
- Complete round :230 gm

- Projectile :180 gm

- Fragment :120 mg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beckham

Vidhwansak - anti-materiel rifle 






*Vidhwansak ("The Destroyer") is an Indian developed multi-caliber anti-materiel rifle (AMR) or large-caliber sniper rifle manufactured by Ordnance Factory, Tiruchirapalli. It can be used in the anti-materiel role for destroying enemy bunkers, lightly armoured vehicles, radar systems, communication equipment, parked aircraft, fuel storage facilities, etc. It is also effective in long range sniping, counter sniping and ordnance disposal (shooting explosive ordnance from a safe distance) roles. *

The Vidhwansak, which costs *Rs 10 lakh (USD 20,000)* is much cheaper than comparable foreign alternatives such as the Denel NTW-20 AMR, which costs *Rs 23 lakhs (USD 45,000).*[4] It also supports multiple calibers and fires *12.7mm, 14.5mm and 20mm rounds compared to dual calibers supported by the NTW-20. *





*20 mm (blue tipped) with .50 BMG rounds, golf ball, stick of RAM. *

The barrel along with the receiver recoil inside the chassis frame against a damping system. The rifle is fed from a detachable box magazine, that is inserted from the left side. The rifle can be quickly disassembled and carried in two man-portable packs, each weighting about 12 - 15 kg.

*The rifle has an effective range of 1800 m (1300 m for the 20 mm version), while shots can be achieved even up to 2000 m. The rifle is magazine fed, and reloaded through manual bolt action. *

A muzzle brake is fitted on the end of the barrel which absorbs an estimated 50%-60% of recoil. This is further supplemented by a buffered slide in the receiver.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mjnaushad

beckham said:


> Vidhwansak - anti-materiel rifle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Vidhwansak ("The Destroyer") is an Indian developed multi-caliber anti-materiel rifle (AMR) or large-caliber sniper rifle manufactured by Ordnance Factory, Tiruchirapalli. It can be used in the anti-materiel role for destroying enemy bunkers, lightly armoured vehicles, radar systems, communication equipment, parked aircraft, fuel storage facilities, etc. It is also effective in long range sniping, counter sniping and ordnance disposal (shooting explosive ordnance from a safe distance) roles. *
> 
> The Vidhwansak, which costs *Rs 10 lakh (USD 20,000)* is much cheaper than comparable foreign alternatives such as the Denel NTW-20 AMR, which costs *Rs 23 lakhs (USD 45,000).*[4] It also supports multiple calibers and fires *12.7mm, 14.5mm and 20mm rounds compared to dual calibers supported by the NTW-20. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *20 mm (blue tipped) with .50 BMG rounds, golf ball, stick of RAM. *
> 
> The barrel along with the receiver recoil inside the chassis frame against a damping system. The rifle is fed from a detachable box magazine, that is inserted from the left side. The rifle can be quickly disassembled and carried in two man-portable packs, each weighting about 12 - 15 kg.
> 
> *The rifle has an effective range of 1800 m (1300 m for the 20 mm version), while shots can be achieved even up to 2000 m. The rifle is magazine fed, and reloaded through manual bolt action. *
> 
> A muzzle brake is fitted on the end of the barrel which absorbs an estimated 50%-60% of recoil. This is further supplemented by a buffered slide in the receiver.


Whats the purpose of the RAM in this Pic i wonder.


----------



## R.A.W.

mjnaushad said:


> Whats the purpose of the RAM in this Pic i wonder.



Even i was wondering the same.............

May be comparison of size. 

Beck bhaiya will clear it for us.


----------



## beckham

R.A.W. said:


> Even i was wondering the same.............
> 
> May be comparison of size.
> 
> Beck bhaiya will clear it for us.



You are right RAW , its just for comparison of size !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rajkumar

beckham said:


> You are right RAW , its just for comparison of size !



i think its for length...


----------



## R.A.W.

Rajkumar said:


> i think its for length...



Sir ji dont use RAM for measuring the size.... 

Great post beck


----------



## beckham

Machine guns in service 

** FN MAG*






Indian Armed Forces use the locally produced versions of the MAG known as the *MG 2A1, MG 1A, MG 5A and MG 6A.* The machine guns are produced by the Small Arms Factory, Kanpur.

-MG 2A1 7.62mmx51 mm, Indian made MAG 58

-MG 5A 7.62mmx51 mm, Indian manufactured Co-axial MAG 58

-MG 6A 7.62mmx51 mm Indian version of the MAG58 specifically designed as a tank commanders gun.

** 5.56mm INSAS LMG*






** FN-Browning M1919 .30Cal, in very few*



** Browning M2 heavy machine gun .50cal*






** 7.62mm M60 machine gun *






** 5.56mm IMI Negev  light machine gun*






** NSV (machine gun) 12.7 mm caliber heavy machine gun *






** KPV  14.5x114mm-caliber heavy machine gun*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fryndfire

R.A.W. said:


> Sir ji dont use RAM for measuring the size....
> 
> Great post beck



i saw what you did there!

btw,great thred.very well done, beckham!


----------



## beckham

Projectile launchers 

** M32 grenade launcher*






** AGS-17 Plamya 30 mm automatic grenade launcher*




** RPG-7 40mm Rocket Launcher*






** Shipon 82mm Rocket Launcher*






The Israel Military Industries B-300 consists of a reusable launcher and a family of 82 mm rockets. There are three operational rounds available: the Mk 1 Heat round able to penetrate more than 400 mm of rolled armour, the Mk 2 Heat round able to penetrate about 550 mm and the High-Explosive Follow-Through (Heft). Designed for use against troops inside buildings, behind reinforced concrete, brick or stone walls the Heft round's primary charge blasts a hole in the wall allowing the secondary charge to pass through and explode. With a Mk 1 Heat round ready to fire the B-300 weighs eight kg and measures 1.35 mm. The weapon is in service with the Israel Defence Force and has been exported to Chile, El Salvador and Mexico. 

IMI used the B-300 soft-launch propulsion system to develop the Shipon, which enables operations from enclosed spaces. This consists of a 96 mm rocket in a disposable launch tube and a reusable fire control system developed by EI-Op. The fire control system includes a laser rangefinder and a target movement tracker to calculate the best point of aim. IMI states that the Heat warhead can penetrate up to 800 mm of rolled armour at a range of 550 to 600 metres. Also under development is a Shipon 2 with a maximum range of 1000 metres.


----------



## beckham

** Carl Gustav 84 mm recoilless rifles*



** Denel NTW-20, 20mm*






** Vidhwansak Anti-Material Rifle*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beckham

*Thank you guys.... *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tyagi

indian army don't use rpg & M-TAR


and the pic of the woman with m16 is of a Nepali moist


----------



## beckham

tyagi said:


> *indian army don't use rpg & M-TAR *
> 
> 
> and the pic of the woman with m16 is of a Nepali moist




The Indian version of Micro-Tavor, called Zittara, is designed by the India's Ordnance Factory Board (OFB) for use by India's special operations units. Zittara differs from the Israeli Micro-Tavor by allowing the use of three different configurations and ammunition types for different situations - a carbine (firing *5.56x30 ammunition*), an assault rifle (firing *5.56x45mm*) and submachine-gun firing *9x19mm* rounds with accuracy of up to 200 meters. These conversions can be performed in the field with standard tools. 

*Zittara 5.56x45mm *


*5.56x30mm *





*9x19mm*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beckham

*continued...*

Projectile launchers 

** Nag Missile test *






*LAHAT (Laser Homing Attack or Laser Homing Anti-Tank) *






** MILAN *





Around 30,000 built under license by Bharat Dynamics.

** MILAN 2 *






Indian Army has recently placed an order of approx USD 120 million for 4,100 Milan-2T ATGMs.

** 9K11 Malyutka (AT-3 Sagger) *






The 9K11 Malyutka can be employed as a man-packed missile, on vehicles or helicopters. The AT-3a/b versions uses manual-command-to line-of-sight (MCLOS) guidance where the operator literally flies the missile down his line of sight to the target. The missile is also slow; it takes 25 seconds to reach its maximum range of 3000 metres. The AT-3c version was refitted using semi-automatic command line of sight guidance (SACLOS) to serve as an interim until the AT-5 Spandrel and AT-6 Spiral came in to widespread service. This ATGW has a high explosive anti-tank warhead and has an armour penetration of 400mm.


** 9K11 Fagot (AT-4 Spigot) *



The AT-4 is a tube-launched, wire-guided, command-to-line-of-sight, semi-automatic ATGM system, similar in many respects to the American TOW system. The system consists of three major components; the missile, the launch tube and the missile launcher. The tripod-mounted launcher for ground-launched employment has a periscope sight attached to its left side. The sight and missile tracker comprise a single unit, which is mechanically attached to the launch tube connecting the rail so both move together in elevation. The crew loads the missile by sliding the tube onto the launch supports from the rear until the electrical contacts and a mechanical catch engage, then the system is ready for launch.

It was originally designed as a ground launched weapon system. However, turrets of the BMP-1 and others can mount the AT-4b launcher. This ATGW has an improved sustained motor which increases the maximum range to 3 km and a HEAT (High Explosive Anti-Tank) warhead, with armour penetration of 500mm. The missile's extremely narrow field of view makes it more difficult to decoy, since the decoy source must be inside the field of view. SIPRI {Stockholm International Peace Research Institute} reported that between 1992-1994, around 900 missiles were licensed produced.

** 9M113 Konkurs (AT-5 Spandrel) *






The 9K113 Konkurs is considered to be the equivalent to the American TOW missile. This ATGW is similar to the AT-4 in most respects except in it's weight and maximum range, with the latter being 4 km. The AT-5 is intended for use on vehicles only. It has a HEAT (High Explosive Anti-Tank) warhead, with armour penetration of 600-700mm. SIPRI {Stockholm International Peace Research Institute} reported that between 1992-2001, around 4300 missiles were licensed produced.

** 9M119 Svir (AT-11 Sniper)*

The Svir can be fired from T-72 and T-90 tanks.
Range: 100 to 4000 m.


----------



## tyagi

beckham said:


> The Indian version of Micro-Tavor, called Zittara, is designed by the India's Ordnance Factory Board (OFB) for
> *Zittara 5.56x45mm *
> 
> 
> this pic is of SAR 21 Lightweight Carbine


----------



## defences

i was really proud of Indian army because of the indian army is wondering..if you want know more..  see more details here


----------



## paritosh

*Sniper Rifles of the Indian army*...(sorry beckham for hijacking this)

*1. The Dragunov SVD(soviet origin)*







Caliber: 7.62x54R
Operation: gas operated, short stroke, rotating bolt; semi-automatic
Weight: 4.31kg empty with telescope
Length: 1225 mm
Barrel Length: 620 mm
Capacity: 10 round detachable box magazine 

Dragunov SVD is gas-operated, semi-automatic rifle. It uses short-stroke gas piston, and gas chamber has a two-position manual gas regulator. Barrel is locked by rotating bolt with three lugs. Receiver is machined from steel block. The safety is somewhat reminiscent in its appearance to that of Kalashnikov AK assault rifle, although internal design of the trigger unit is different, and there's no provisions for full automatic fire. Trigger unit is assembled on a separate removable base that also incorporates a trigger guard. The second, smaller lever, located on the right side of receiver behind the safety, is a receiver cover catch, and is sued to disassemble the gun. Standard furniture includes a skeletonized wooden butt and a removable wooden handguard. Late production models may feature polymer handguards and, sometimes, polymer skeletonized butt. The short SVD-S rifle is fitted with separate pistol grip, made of plastic, and a side-folding metallic butt. All SVD rifles are fitted with adjustable open sights, as well as proprietary side rail mount, which will accept telescopic or IR sights on quick-detachable mounts. Standard telescope sight is the 4X fixed magnification PSO-1 with range-finding reticle. SVD rifles also are issued with carrying sling, cleaning kit and other accessories. A standard AK-type bayonet can be installed on the barrel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## paritosh

*2. The Mauser SP66 (German origin)*



Caliber(s): 7.62x51mm NATO (.308Win)
Operation: manual; rotating bolt action
Length: 1120 mm
Barrel: 730 mm 
Weight: 6.12 kg empty with Zeiss scope
Feed Mechanism: 3 rounds integral box magazine 

The Mauser SP66 sniper rifle had been developed fom Mauser Model 66 Super Match sporting rifle circa 1976. It was widely used by various military and police forces from many countries, including Germany, Italy and Israel. Currently some of the SP 66 rifles are still in service, but production had been ceased circa 1985 with the introduction of the Mauser 86 SR.

Mauser SP66 (like all other Model 66 Mauser rifles) is based on short-throw bolt action, developed by Gehmann. In this action bolt has two frontal lugs that engage the barrel extension, which is screwed onto the barrel. Unlike the famous standard Mauser cation, the Gehmann bolt has cocking handle near the front end of the bolt, and the receiver has a split bridge. The magazine is integral and holds only 3 rounds. The thumbhole stock is made from laminated wood and is ajustable for lenght of pull and position of the cheekpad. Heavy, macth-grade barrel is equipped with combined muzzle brake/flash hider. Mauser SP66 in standard configuration has no iron sights and comes with Zeiss Diavari ZA 1.5-6X variable power scope.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## paritosh

*3. The H&K MSG-90(German origin)*





Caliber: 7.62mm NATO (.308 Win)
Operation: Semi-auto, Roller delayed blowback
Barrel: 600 mm
Weight: 6.4 kg
Length: 1165 mm
Feed Mechanism: 5 or 20 round detachable box magazines. 

The MSG-90 sniper rifle had been introduced by the German company Heckler-Koch in 1987 as a "militarized" offspring of their PSG-1 police sniper rifle. It was built to military specifications, and is much lighter and somewhat cheaper than the HK PSG-1. It shares most essential features of the PSG-1, including overall design, the roller-delayed blowback, semi-automatic only action. The barrel of the MSG-90 is somewhat shorter and lighter, but still is of match grade, and is manufactured using cold hammer forging process. On the original model the barrel is equipped with additional muzzle weight, added to improve barrel harmonics and thus increase shots consistence. The buttstock is of different shape, adjustable for length of pull and for height of the cheekpiece. The trigger unit is made from plastic integral with pistol grip. The trigger with adjustable shoe is set at 1.5 kg (~3 lbs). The forend is fitted with underrail that accepts the detachable folding bipod. There's no open sights on the MSG-90, and it's fitted by standard with 10X telescope sight with range settings from 100 to 1200 meters. The scope is mounted on the MilStd scope rail, that allows for many various scopes and night vision devices to be mounted interchangeably.

The latest variant is the MSG-90A1, originally known as the MSG-90DMR. This rifle was built for US DOD DMR (designated Marksman Rifle) program, and has some additional characteristics and features, not found on the original MSG-90. That is, the MSG-90A1 is fitted with the barrel, threaded on the muzzle, to accept screw-on silencers, and is equipped with low signature flash hider. The MSG-90A1 also is equipped with open sights - a typical HK hooded front sight, combined with adjustable rear sights, marked up to 1200 meters and similar in design to HK 21 machine gun rear sight. The ejection port is fitted with brass deflector, which allows the gun to be fired from the left shoulder. Otherwise it is similar to the MSG-90.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## paritosh

*4. The Steyr Mannlicher SSG69(Austrian Origin)* 



Caliber: 7.62x51mm NATO (.308) and .243
Operation: Bolt Action, Rotating bolt
Length: 1140 mm
Barrel: 650 mm (406 mm for P4)
Weight: 3.9 kg empty; 4.6 kg with telescope
Feed Mechanism: 5 round rotary magazine, or 10 round box mag.

Steyr SSG 69 (ScharfSch&#252;tzen-Gewehr 69 - precision-shooting rifle, model of [19]69) was developed and is being built by Austrian company Steyr-Daimler-Puch (now Steyr-Mannlicher AG). SSG 69 was adopted by Austrian Army in 1969, thus gaining its name. Since that time, it was adopted by a large number of other military and police forces around the world, and is still in production today, some 40 years since its introduction. The basic rifle is a military weapon, with green polymer stock, back-up iron sights and compact bolt handle. For police applications, Steyr produces derivative versions of the SSG 69, known as SSG P II and SSG PIV. The PII rifle differs from military version by having heavier barrel with no iron sights and an oversized bolt handle. The PIV is an "urban operations" version and has shortened barrel with flash hider, that allows quick installation of the sound moderator (silencer). Sport / match versions of the same rifle also were produced by Steyr-Mannlicher over the time. With proper ammunition, the SSG 69 can deliver sub-MOA accuracy at ranges of up to 600 meters or so.
Steyr-Mannlicher SSG 69 sniper rifle is a manually operated bolt action weapon with rotary bolt. To achieve shorter bolt stroke six locking lugs are located at the rear of the bolt, and lock into the receiver wall. The solid steel receiver is of very strong design, with proprietary scope mounting interface machined at the top. The adjustable trigger is of two-stage type; some police versions were also offered with optional dual set triggers. Feed is from Mannlicher-type spool (rotary) magazines that hold five rounds. Optional double-stack box magazines with ten-round capacity were offered in the past as well. Standard stock is made from glass-reinforced polymer of green or black color. Stock can be adjusted for length of pull by adding or removing rubber inserts at the butt. In military SSG 69 version, standard telescope sight was Kahles ZF69, with fixed 6X magnification and internal adjustments for maximum range of 800 meters. Police versions were offered with variety of optical sights, depending on customer's preferences.


----------



## paritosh

5. The SIG-Sauer SSG 2000 (Swiss Origin) 



Caliber(s): 7.62mm NATO (.308Win); also .300 Wincester magnum and 7.5x55mm swiss
Operation: bolt action
Barrel: 610 mm
Weight: 6.6 kg empty with scope
Length: 1210 mm
Feed Mechanism: 4 rounds box mag.

The SSG-2000 sniper rifle is an another joint effort by Swiss company SIG Arms (now SAN Swiss Arms) and German company J.P.Sauer & Sohn. Production of the SSG-2000 started in 1989 and it is still in production. SSG-2000 is used by many police units in Swiss, Great Britain, Jordan, Argentine, Taiwan and in other countries.

The SSG-2000 is derived from Sauer 80/90 target rifle. It has bolt action with rotating handle, but non-rotating bolt. When handle is rotated to close action, six lugs are driven onwards from the rear part of the bolt body to lock into the receiver. The action also features loaded chamber indicator. The heavy barrel is hammer forged and has flash hiddr/muzzle brake unit installed. The wooden stock is ajustable. Trigger is two-stage.
SSG-2000 has no iron sights by default and is usually fitted with Schmidt & Bender X1.5-6x42 variable power or Zeiss Diatal ZA 8x56T fixed power telescope sight


----------



## sudhir007

paritosh said:


> 5. The SIG-Sauer SSG 2000 (Swiss Origin)
> 
> 
> 
> Caliber(s): 7.62mm NATO (.308Win); also .300 Wincester magnum and 7.5x55mm swiss
> Operation: bolt action
> Barrel: 610 mm
> Weight: 6.6 kg empty with scope
> Length: 1210 mm
> Feed Mechanism: 4 rounds box mag.
> 
> The SSG-2000 sniper rifle is an another joint effort by Swiss company SIG Arms (now SAN Swiss Arms) and German company J.P.Sauer & Sohn. Production of the SSG-2000 started in 1989 and it is still in production. SSG-2000 is used by many police units in Swiss, Great Britain, Jordan, Argentine, Taiwan and in other countries.
> 
> The SSG-2000 is derived from Sauer 80/90 target rifle. It has bolt action with rotating handle, but non-rotating bolt. When handle is rotated to close action, six lugs are driven onwards from the rear part of the bolt body to lock into the receiver. The action also features loaded chamber indicator. The heavy barrel is hammer forged and has flash hiddr/muzzle brake unit installed. The wooden stock is ajustable. Trigger is two-stage.
> SSG-2000 has no iron sights by default and is usually fitted with Schmidt & Bender X1.5-6x42 variable power or Zeiss Diatal ZA 8x56T fixed power telescope sight


hi paritosh can u confirm me is all these gun arm forces have which show in this thread


----------



## beckham

Thanks paritosh , i was waiting for someone else to continue....


----------



## paritosh

sudhir007 said:


> hi paritosh can u confirm me is all these gun arm forces have which show in this thread



bro I have had a discussion on BR regarding the sniper rifles in the army...an army guy says that we have these rifles....though the Dragunov is the mainstay...


----------



## beckham

*contd..Sniper Rifles of the Indian army !*

Gepard GM Lynx anti-material rifle 

View attachment 25efc48c7b4b1c4ae52928131bfb44b1.jpg









Any info on this rifle ??


----------



## beckham

** Galil Sniper Rifle*










*Caliber(s):* 7.62mm NATO (.308Win) 
*Operation:* gas operated, rotating bolt, semi-auto
*Barrel:* 508 mm 
*Weight:* 8 kg loaded (20 rounds), with scope, sling and bipod
*Length:* 1115 mm 
*Feed Mechanism: *20 rounds detachable box mag. 

Galil sniper rifle (also known in IDF as GALATZ) is, basically, an improved Galil assault rifle, redesigned to fire 7.62mm NATO (.308win) cartridge. The changes made to original rifle made were:
- two stage trigger with semi-auto only mode of fire
- heavy target-style barrel with flash-hider and threads to accept optional silencer
- folding wooden buttstock, ajustable for lenght, with ajustable cheekpad
- fixed power 6X telescopic sights (quick-detachable mount is fixed on the left side of the receiver). Iron sights are kept in place for backup purposes.

GALATZ is manufactured in Israel by IMI, and is widely used by Israeli Defence Forces.
Tactically, GALATZ is much closer to "tactical support rifles" such as famous Russian SVD or German G3-SG1, rather than to true "sniper" rifles such as US M24/M40's, or Mauser 66 and 86's, also used by IDF (Israeli Defence Forces).


----------



## beckham

Submachine Guns  

** M.T.A.R 21*












The Micro Tavor (M.T.A.R 21), also designated X-95 and sometimes called Tavor-2, is a stand-alone extremely compact weapon specifically designed for special forces units, as well as military personnel who are normally not issued long assault rifles.

With the use of a relatively simple conversion kit, the *M.T.A.R 21 can be converted from a 5.56 mm assault rifle to a 9 mm submachine gun loaded with 20, 25, and 32-round magazines. A suppressor can also be added to the weapon, it is part of the 9 mm conversion kit.*

Standard Tavor accessories are also applicable for the MTAR platform. However, this weapon has built-in Mil-Std 1913 (Picatinny) accessory mounting rails without the need for bulky adapters. Micro Tavor uses an integral silencer for the 9mm barrel, which, unlike add-on silencers, does not add to the weapon's length.

The Indian version of Micro-Tavor, called Zittara, is designed by the India's Ordnance Factory Board (OFB) for use by India's special operations units. Zittara differs from the Israeli Micro-Tavor by allowing the use of three different configurations and ammunition types for different situations - a carbine (firing 5.56x30 ammunition), an assault rifle (firing 5.56x45mm) and submachine-gun firing 9x19mm rounds with accuracy of up to 200 meters. These conversions can be performed in the field with standard tools.


----------



## beckham

** SAF Carbine 9 / Sterling 9mmx19 mm SMG*










MARCOS commando with Sterling SMG

*Weight* 2.7 kg (empty)
*Length* 686 mm (481 mm folded stock)
*Barrel length* 196 mm
*Cartridge* 9x19mm Parabellum
*Action* Blowback
*Rate of fire* ~ 550 round/min
*Feed system* 34 round box magazine




A short range personal weapon capable of being used upto 183 m. It is operated by spent case projection or blow back action and is capable of firing in fully automatic or single shot modes. It is fitted with a hinged collapsible butt and may be fired with the butt in the extended or folded position. The casing is in one piece and carries a bayonet boss at the forward end for fitting of bayonet.

** Sub Machine Gun Carbine 9 mm 2A1 (Silent Version)*






Sub-Machine Gun 9 mm, Carbine 2A1 is a special purpose weapon for use in clandestine roles. It is fitted with a silencer unit at the front of the barrel which is easily replaceable. It is operated by spent case projection or blow back action. The sound of explosion is effectively reduced by expansion of gases through the drilled holes of the barrel and is controlled through the silencer unit. When fired, it produces only the mechanical sound of moving parts. It is a light-weight easy to handle weapon, capable of automatic firing.


----------



## beckham

* UZI SMG 


Uzi submachine gun with metallic buttstock in folded position


Mini-Uzi submachine gun with shoulder stock folded


Micro-Uzi submachine gun with shoulder stock opened


The UZI submachine gun was developed in Israel by designer Uziel Gal in around 1949, and manufactured by IMI (now IWI Ltd) since about 1951. UZI had been adopted by police and military of more than 90 countries, including Israel (now only in reserve), Germany, Belgium. It was also produced under license in Belgium by FN Herstal, and without license - in Croatia. More compact versions, Mini and Micro UZI, which were developed in 1982 and 1983, respectively, are adopted by many police, special operations and security units around the world, including Israeli Isayeret, US Secret Service etc.
An interesting question is the ancestry of the design of Uzi submachine gun. Most sources state that it was inspired by the Czechoslovak SA 23 submachine gun, which also had magazine in pistol grip and wrap-around bolt. This submachine gun was adopted in 1948, with production commencing in 1949. There are some doubts that it could reach the shores of Israel the same year it was born. On the other hand, British army tested several prototype weapons of the same basic layout as early as 1944 (see MCEM-2), and it is possible that Uziel Gal had learned about this layout from UK. It is also possible that he "invented" this layout on his own - after all, the very same basic layout has been used in semi-automatic pistols for a good 50 years.

The UZI submachine gun is blowback operated weapon which fires from open bolt. Mini- and Micro-Uzi submachine guns are produced either in open-bolt or closed-bolt versions; in the latter variation, weapon is equipped with separate striker and additional spring. The receiver is made from stamped steel, with trigger unit and pistol grip pinned to its bottom at the center. The bolt is of "wrap-around" type, with most of its weight located in front of the breech face. The Micro-Uzi has an additional weight, made from tungsten, attached to the bolt, to slightly slow down the overly excessive rate of fire. The cocking handle is located at the top of the receiver cover, and does not move when gun is fired; the cocking handle slot is covered by sliding dust cover. Bolt handle is cut at the middle to provide a sighting channel. Gun is fitted with manual safety / fire selector, located on the left side of the grip, plus automatic grip safety at the rear. Full-size Uzi submachine guns were fitted either with a detachable wooden shoulder stock, or with underfolding metallic shoulder stock of indigenous design. More compact Mini-Uzi and Micro-Uzi are fitted with side-folding metallic buttstocks made from steel.





Uzi with suppressor

*Weight* 3.5 kg (7.72 lb)
*Length* 650 mm (25.6 in) stock extended, 470 mm (18.5 in) stock collapsed
*Barrel lengt*h	260 mm (10.2 in)

*Cartridge* 9x19mm Parabellum, .22 LR, .45 ACP, .41 AE
*Actio*n	Blowback
*Rate of fire* 600 rounds/min
*Muzzle velocity* ~400 m/s (1,312 ft/s)
*Effective range* 120 metres
*Maximum range* 200 m.
*Feed system* 10 (.22 and .41 AE), 16 (.45 ACP) 20, 32, 40 and 50-round box magazines


----------



## beckham

paritosh said:


> bro I have had a discussion on BR regarding the sniper rifles in the army...*an army guy says that we have these rifles*....though the Dragunov is the mainstay...



Looks like he was right !


----------



## garibnawaz

Correct me if I am wrong but Uzi is with MARCOS only.

GB


----------



## PeaceForAll

beckham said:


> ** Galil Sniper Rifle*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [



lighter side.....wat was this guy doing?? awesome photograph to show "stealth" technology in army men.. or was it the latest design in camo???


----------



## garibnawaz

Garibnawaz in Kashmir circa May-1999 (Kargil War) holding an Indian Army SLR and pointing towards Islamic Republic of Pakistan border (2kms).






Garibnawaz in Kashmir circa May-1999 holding an Indian Army Czech Vz. 58 (Ak-47 varient).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## garibnawaz

Garibnawaz checking out his cozin's AK-47 (issued by GOI for self protection). 

Kabul,Afghanistan, Indian Embassy Compound Circa-2006

GB

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## garibnawaz

BSF Jawan in Srinagar circa 1999.

GB

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beckham

PeaceForAll said:


> lighter side.....wat was this guy doing?? awesome photograph to show "stealth" technology in army men.. or was it the latest design in camo???



Might be taken during exercise *'Brazen Chariots' * !


----------



## beckham

Barrett M107  






Mumbai Police have procured M107 after 26/11.






M107 is basically an improved M82A1M variant. Includes lengthened accessory rail, rear grip, and monopod socket.

The Barrett M107 is a .50 caliber, shoulder fired, semi-automatic sniper rifle. Like its predecessors the rifle is said to have manageable recoil for a weapon of its size owing to the barrel assembly that itself absorbs force, moving inward toward the receiver against large springs with every shot. Additionally the weapon's weight and large muzzle brake also assist in recoil reduction. Various changes were made to the original M82A1 to create the M107, with new features such as a lengthened accessory rail, rear grip and monopod socket. Barrett has recently been tasked with developing a lightweight version of the M107 under the "Anti-Materiel Sniper Rifle Congressional Program," and has already come up with a scheme to build important component parts such as the receiver frame and muzzle brake out of lighter weight materials.

The Barrett M107, like previous members of the M82 line, are also referred to as the Barrett "Light Fifty". The designation has in many instances supplanted earlier ones, with the M107 being voted one of 2005's Top 10 Military Inventions by the U.S. Army.


----------



## beckham

* Ruger MP9 PDW












*Cartridge* 9x19mm Parabellum
*Action* Blowback
*Rate of fire* 550 - 600 rounds per minute
*Effective range* 50 - 100 meters
*Feed system* 32 round box magazine

The Ruger MP9 is a 9mm submachine gun/machine pistol introduced by Sturm, Ruger in 1995. It was created by Uziel Gal in the early 1980s. It is similar to the Uzi, his most famous creation, using a telescoping bolt, but fires from a closed bolt. The gun also has a quickly detachable barrel that is spring-loaded to cushion the impact of the bolt on closure. The cocking handle is located at the top of the receiver. It also has a substantial integrated folding stock. It was made in very limited numbers. The MP9 submachine gun was designed as a compact weapon for law enforcement forces. In 1995, the MP9 was released for police and military sales in the United States. The gun features three positions safety/fire selector with "safe", "semi-auto" and "full-auto" positions, as well as a separate firing pin block to increase safety. The MP9 has sometimes been called an improved Uzi.


----------



## beckham

Heckler & Koch MP5 

The success of the MP-5 is outstanding. It is based on the high quality and reliability of the gun, great single-shot accuracy (thanks to its closed bolt action), great flexibility and, of cause, good marketing. It seems that no other modern SMG at this time can rival the MP-5 in popularity

* MP5 A3;Retractable buttstock



*Caliber* 9x19mm Parabellum 
*Weight, empty* 2.88 kg
*Length* 490 / 660 mm
*Barrel length* 225 mm
*Rate of fire* 800 rounds per minute
*Magazines* 15 and 30 rounds



* MP5K Navy




MP5K in the special carrying case

*Caliber:* 9x19mm Luger/Para 
*Weight:* 2 kg without magazine
*Length *(stock closed/open): 325 mm
*Barrel length:* 115 mm
*Rate of fire: *900 rounds per minute
*Magazine capacity:* 15 or 30 rounds
*Effective range:* about 25 meters 

The MP-5K compact submachine gun (K stands for "Kurz" in German, that means "short") had been developed by the German company Heckler-Koch for various counter-terror and security units, that needed a short-range weapon with serious firepower. The HK MP-5K can be easily concealed under the clothes, in the glove compartment of a car, or in the special carry/fire suitcase. It also allows the high mobility in the confined spaces and in the crowd. The price for this features is the short effective range of fire, limited by the short barrel, short sighting line, and the lack of the buttstock. MP-5K is also manufactured under license in Turkey and Iran, and is widely used by various Law Enforcement and VIP protection units worldwide. In the mid-1990s HK developed a derivative of the basic MP-5K, called the HK MP-5K PDW, or Personal Defense Weapon. This weapon is intended for issue to military personnel, who usually is issued with the pistol. MP-5K PDW is much more compact than most of modern submachine guns yet it offers much more firepower than any military pistol. The most limiting factor to the popularity of the MP-5K PDW as the military sidearm is its very limited penetration against personal protection means, like the helmets and body armour. It may, by my opinion, seriously benefit from using the latest Russia-developed 9x19mm Armour Piercing ammunition, which is currently adopted by the Russian Army and the Internal Affairs Ministry of Russia.

Technically, the MP-5K is no more than a shortened HK MP-5 submachine gun, with no stock and with vertical front grip instead of the more conventional forend. MP-5K uses the similar stamped steel receiver and the same plastic detachable trigger units, available for standard MP-5. It also uses the same magazines. The sights on the MP-5K can be of the same pattern as on the MP-5 (hooded post front, drum adjustable diopter rear), or the low-profile non-adjustable fixed sights. The MP-5K PDW differs from the MP-5K by having a plastic side-folding stock (designed and made in the USA by the Choate Machine & Tool Co under the HK USA contract). The other visible difference is the three-lugged barrel, that can accept any silencers, compatible with the standard MP-5. All models of the MP-5K can be fitted with various laser sights and other accessories. 

It is interesting to know that during the 1980s HK manufactured a semi-automatic only version of the MP-5K for the civilian market. It was called the SP-89, and visually differed from the MP-5K by the lack of the front grip. The SP-89 has been included in the US 1994 "Assault weapons ban" and is no longer imported to the USA, and, most probably, no longer made.

* MP5 SD and SD 4








*Description; *
The MP5 SD is a silenced version of the MP5. Its mechanism is the same as that of the MP5 but the weapon differs in having a barrel into which 30 holes are drilled. The silencer on the barrel features two separate chambers. The first is connected to the holes in the barrel and serves as an expansion chamber for the propulsive gases, thus reducing the gas pressure and hence the velocity of the projectile. The second chamber diverts the gases as they leave the muzzle, so muffling the exit report. The silencer requires no maintenance; only rinsing in an oil-free cleaning agent is prescribed.There are six versions of the weapon. The MP5 SD1 has a receiver end cap and no butt-stock; the SD2 has a fixed butt-stock and the SD3 a retractable butt-stock, the components being identical to those of the MP5 A2 and MP5 A3 respectively. The MP5 SD4 resembles the SD1 but has a three-round burst facility in addition to single and automatic fire. The SD5 is the SD2 with three-round burst facility and the SD6 is the SD3 with the three-round burst facility. The three latest models have a slightly changed contour of the pistol-grip. Each may be used with iron sights, a telescopic sight, the Hensoldt Aiming Point Projector, an image intensifier sight and an aiming light.


----------



## ouiouiouiouiouioui

grey boy 2 said:


> My dear Indians friend; Impressive international small arms arsenal
> 
> 
> AGS-17 Plamya.
> Milan-2T ATGM
> Nag missile and the Nag missile carrier (NAMICA).[edit] Handguns
> FN Browning GP35 9mmx19 mm
> SAF (Small Arms Factory) Pistol 1A 9mmx19 mm, This is more or less a copy of the Canadian Inglis 9 mm
> Glock 17 9mmx19 mm, The Glock 19 along with the 17 is in use with the Special Protection Group (Prime Minister's Security)
> [edit] Sub-machine guns and carbines
> Heckler & Koch MP5A3 9mmx19 mm SMG
> Heckler & Koch MP5K 9mmx19 mm SMG
> SAF Carbine 1A 9mmx19 mm, Indian made Sterling L2A1 SMG
> SAF Carbine 2A1 9mmx19 mm, Silenced Carbine
> UZI 9mmx19 mm SMG
> [edit] Assault rifles
> AK-7, clone of the AK-47
> INSAS 5.56mmx45 mm Assault Rifle
> Zittara Indian version of the IMI Tavor TAR-21 Israeli Micro-Tavor
> TAVOR TAR-21 5.56mmx45 mm, for special forces currently 3070 have been purchased from Israel [1]
> AK-101
> AK-103
> AK47M1 7.62mmx39 mm, all black Bulgarian AK. Most of these have been imported for police and paramilitary forces
> East German MPi-KM MPi-KMS72 7.62mmx39 mm
> Czech Vz.58 and Vz.58P 7.62mmx39 mm
> IMI Galil
> M16A2
> T91 assault rifle
> M4
> [edit] Grenades
> Multi Mode Grenade Shivalik
> [edit] Sniper rifles
> Dragunov SVD59 7.62mmx54mmR Sniper Rifle
> Mauser SP66 7.62mmx51 mm Sniper Rifle
> Heckler & Koch MSG-90 7.62mmx51 mm Sniping Rifle. The H&K PSG-1 sniping rifle serves with the NSG anti-terrorist units while small numbers of the Steyr Mannlicher SSG69 serve with the para-military Border Security Force(BSF)
> [edit] Machine guns
> MG 1B 7.62mmx51 mm, Indian made Bren- This is currently being retired.
> MG 2A1 7.62mmx51 mm, Indian made MAG 58
> MG 5A 7.62mmx51 mm This is the Indian manufactured Co-axial MAG 58
> MG 6A 7.62mmx51 mm Another Indian version of the MAG58 specifically designed as a tank commanders gun.
> 5.56mm INSAS LMG
> FN-Browning M1919 .30Cal, in very limited quantities
> Browning M2 heavy machine gun .50cal, heavy machine gun
> 7.62mm M60 machine gun
> 5.56mm IMI Negev light machine gun
> 12.7mm NSV (machine gun)
> 14.5mm KPV heavy machine gun
> 
> Just like to ask a question; Will this cause any maintenance problems?




indians can hire cheap chinese labour ..to maintain....this..so i dont think so there will be any problem..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## simplemanpk

you advertising indian weapon


----------



## Born In The USA

^^^^^^^^^ Is that a Milkor MGL40mm???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beckham




----------



## idea123

jorden88 said:


> daksh has a big daw back ,it is not tracked (it is wheeled) will have difficulty climbing stairs,if flipped can't stand up its own .
> these are my assumption as we are the students of advance automotive engineering students at jorden's research lab



Dear,
Your assumptions are good "assumptions", but as U can see the Daksh climbing stairs in the pics.
All such equipments are made such as their CG is very low and this prevent flipping. Moreover this equipment is designed to be used in urban area, where wheeled equipments are preferred.


----------



## sudhir007

*Post 26/11, NSG aims for corner shot weapons, &#8216;through-the-wall&#8217; radars*

One year after 26/11, counter-terror force NSG, after successful trials, is all set to acquire state-of-the-art corner shot weapons and hand-held &#8220;see through&#8221; wall radars in a bid to prepare itself for future urban terror strikes and hostage situations. 

Government sources told The Indian Express that the NSG will soon float tenders for acquisition of corner shot weapons, which allows commandos to shoot around corners without endangering themselves, and wall surveillance radars, which can help monitor events inside a room without entering it, for its special action group (SAG) troopers. Both the force multipliers were sorely missed during 26/11, when the NSG had to battle hard for more than 60 hours to kill the Lashkar-e-Toiba terrorists in Mumbai. 

The NSG has already purchased one corner shot Glock weapon from Israel&#8217;s Corner Shot Holdings at the cost of Rs 7,58,000 per piece and has successfully tested the weapon at its Manesar facility in the past two months. The weapon allows the shooter to track terrorists around a corner with the help of a video camera, mounted on the gun, which can swivel 63 degrees on either side. The counter-terror force is now planning to purchase more systems so that they can be mounted on standard Swiss SIG 551 or soon-to-be upgraded 553 assault rifles and AK-47 rifles used by the NSG commandos. This weapon is used by Special Weapons and Tactics (SWAT) in the US and other Western countries to counter terror attacks. Besides this, the NSG has also successfully tried out the &#8220;through the wall&#8221; radars manufactured by Israeli and British companies. With cost of each equipment running into several lakhs of rupees, the radar with an attached computer can be mounted on an outside wall. Particularly helpful in hostage situations and counter-strikes, the radar allows commandos to monitor rooms at a stand-off distance of more than 60 feet. Using ultra-wide band technology, the radar transmits 3D images in the form of dots, which gives clear picture of the location and strength of persons inside a room. Sources said that the NSG had already tested Xaver 400-800 wall radar from Camero-Tech of Israel and Prism 200 radar manufactured by Cambridge Consultants in Britain. The counter-terror force has already approached the Ministry of Home Affairs for purchasing the wall-mounted radars.

*Post 26/11, NSG aims for corner shot weapons, ?through-the-wall? radars IDRW.ORG*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beckham

Igla (SA-18) 







*Specifications*

*Weight* 10.8 kg (24 lb)

*Length* 1.574 m (5.16 ft)

*Diameter* 72 mm

*Warhead* 1.17 kg (2.6 lb) with 390 g (14 oz) explosive

*Detonation
mechanism* contact and grazing fuzes

*Engine* solid fuel rocket motor

*Operational
range* 5.2 km (3.2 mi)

*Flight ceiling* 3.5 km (11,000 ft)

*Speed* 700 m/s, about Mach 2

*Guidance*
*system* two color infrared

Igla Man-Portable Air Defense System (MANPADS) designated The SA-18 Grouse by NATO, was first deployed in 1980 as a successor to the ubiquitous SA-7 Strela missile system. The system utilizes the 9M39 missile and is currently available from the Russian state company KB Mashinostroyenya (KBM). A naval version, designated SA-N-10 Grouse ( Igla-M) is provided for naval boats. Igla and its improved derivatives It is designed to engage aircraft, helicoptera and unmanned aerial vehicles.


----------



## beckham

Self delete !


----------



## zeus

Indian army don't use M16A2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

beckham said:


> ** M-TAR*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ** T91 assault rifle*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ** M16A2 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ** AK47 and East German MPi-KM MPi-KMS72 7.62mmx39 mm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ** Indian Army para commondo with M-4 or CAR-15 (Colt Commando)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ** FN F2000 and FN P90- In use with SPG *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^FN P90
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^FN F2000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FN P90 (top) and FN F2000 (bottom)



The girls are Maoists and the Paratrooper is Turkish/Pakistani.. etc etc ... Same goes for stuff like M-60s,aug,SSG 20000,lynx etc etc while other weapons made by india are not even in service.. and it has been like more than half a decade..

Another thing .. OFB made ashwani handgun:






damn tht ugly..


----------



## Water Car Engineer

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> The girls are Maoists and the Paratrooper is Turkish/Pakistani.. etc etc ... Same goes for stuff like M-60s,aug,SSG 20000,lynx etc etc while other weapons made by india are not even in service.. and it has been like more than half a decade..
> 
> Another thing .. OFB made ashwani handgun:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn tht ugly..




Pretty old thread you bumbed.

That first gun isnt even an M-TAR, but a SAR 21. Not used by Indian forces.













You'll see plenty of Mirco Tavors around now, used by various groups.

The T91 and M-16 not used by Indian forces either.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

I remember back then Tavors were just starting to be introduced, know it's literally everywhere


----------



## Abingdonboy

@Water Car Engineer I remember too bro back in 2008/9 IIRC, there was a lot of attention around the PARA (SF) who got them. Now all 3 SFs and countless CAPF/police units use the Tavor family! 

Who could have foreseen such widespread adoption of this weapons system! It's insane.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Future of the IA ---






Beretta ARX 160






Colt MGI multi-caliber






IWI Galil ACE






SIG Sauer 






CZ-805 BREN

*


----------



## Water Car Engineer

DRDO is also trialing their own multi-calibre rifle.



> *PUNE:* City-based Armament Research and Development Establishment (ARDE) laboratory of the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) has designed a multi-calibre individual weapon system. This system would equip an Indian soldier to engage the enemy from three different ranges using a single weapon.
> 
> ARDE scientists are now in the process of preparing three prototypes of this weapon system and will be ready for user trials by August this year, ARDE sources said. The weapon will reduce the need for a soldier to carry different types of assault weapons.
> 
> In modern warfare, a soldier may have to engage the enemy from various ranges. There are three primary calibre assault rifles used. This includes the 5.56 mm AK-47 rifles, 7.62 mm Self Loading Rifle and 6.8 mm sub-machine gun having firing ranges up to 400 metres, 300 metres and 200-300 metres respectively.
> 
> "They all are used to engage the enemy from different ranges, depending upon the situation. Instead of using three different rifles, we are trying to give the soldier one common weapon system, which would be a modular assault rifle with changeable multiple calibre barrels. It will also have a grenade launcher," Director of Public Interface, DRDO New Delhi, Ravi Kumar Gupta told Sakal Times.
> 
> "If the soldier perceives that his enemy has a high calibre gun he can engage him from a longer distance, by replacing his rifle barrels. But if the situation demands close quarters combat, then the soldier has the option to choose a smaller barrel," Gupta said.
> 
> Gupta said that the weapon system is under development at ARDE, Pune. After the design is complete, the technology demonstration will be held for the user (Army), before field trials.
> 
> According to Lt Gen (retd) D B Shekatkar, this weapon system when ready, will give Indian soldiers an edge in combat and also help in cutting costs.




*ARDE designs multiple-calibre rifle, begins prototyping*

http://www.sakaaltimes.com/NewsDetails.aspx?NewsId=4995872956374916711&SectionId=5171561142064258099&SectionName=Pune&NewsTitle=ARDE designs multiple-calibre rifle, begins prototyping


----------



## AsianLion

What made India choose Spike over Javelin?

Must say interesting decision if full ToT achieved.


----------

